# engine-axle gun



## Consuelo06

Alguien me puede ayudar con el significado de esto por favor? Qué tipo de arma es?

engine-axle gun 
 
Gracias


----------



## PSIONMAN

Consuelo06 said:
			
		

> Alguien me puede ayudar con el significado de esto por favor? Qué tipo de arma es?
> 
> engine-axle gun
> 
> Gracias



Never heard of it. What's the context?


----------



## Consuelo06

It's a part of a very old document of the Mexican war, The front page of The New York Times, Nov.,6, 1913. 

One well placed and lucky shot from an engine-axle gun struck an armoured automobile belonging to the Federals and knocked it into junk. A detachment of a hundred cavalry had upward of a hundred shells fired at it from an elevation while it was marching across an open and unprotected stretch of country,


----------



## rholt

probably some sort of wheeled howizter. engine-axle seems to refer more to the origin of the axle than the type of gun.
But I don't know a word for howizter in Spanish. Any takers?


----------



## Consuelo06

Thank you Richard, do you have a word in spanish for wheeled howizter?

Thanks for your help.

Consuelo


----------



## rholt

I found Howitzer,  Obús; 
here 
Technical English - Spanish Vocabulary
Howitzer, Obús. Hoy, Buque costero; powder hoy, barcaza polvorín. hp, hp, ( Mecánica ) See : Horsepower. Hr (hour), Hora. hr, hr, ( Mecánica ) See : Hour . ...


----------



## Consuelo06

Thank you Richard, I can't find the meaning of Obús. Anyway, I have to find some other meaning in spanish to say exactly what they meant in this article. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## psicutrinius

"HOWITZER" = "OBÚS"

This is a ballistic trajectory gun, that is, one that does not fire straight along the line of sight, as tank (and anti-tank), and flak guns do.

The howitzer shoots grenades (or shells), but there is a very common misunderstanding in Spain (or is it in Spanish?), which confounds "obús" with "grenade".

So,you can see headlines such as "la artillería israelí lanzó obuses durante toda la noche", which is supposed to mean that "the Israeli artillery shelled the place along the whole night", but which actually means "The Israeli artillery threw howitzers around during the whole night".

They might throw hummers as well... And, how do they throw howitzers around?


----------



## psicutrinius

Un "obús sobre ruedas" sería un "obús remolcado" (hoy en día), como diferencia respecto a un "obús autopropulsado", que (sigo con el hoy en día), estaría montado sobre un chasis y con orugas (como los tanques), y no sobre ruedas.

En el contexto de la época, sin embargo, probablemente se refieran a un "obús autopropulsado sobre ruedas" (es decir, montado sobre un vehículo de ruedas), o bien (como "engendro improvisado"), a un obús originalmente remolcado al que se le adaptó un motor y una transmisión (aunque no acabo de entender cómo se consiguió tal cosa), para poder cambiarlo de posición más rápidamente (quiero decir para moverlo unos metros, sin necesidad de remolcarlo, no para trasladarlo ninguna distancia apreciable).

EDITO (Inspiración relámpago):

En este contexto, podría ser un obús inicialmente fijo, que fue montado sobre un eje (axle) de transmisión de probablemente un camión, para dotarle improvisadamente de ruedas y poderlo remolcar.

Los cañones (a menos que sean de muy gran calibre), si son remolcados, suelen estar montados sobre dos ruedas (un eje). Como ocurre con bastantes "carts" para remolcar, sobre todo si son de peso relativamente elevado, se les puede dotar de un eje trasero de camión desguazado (un "axle") incluso de rueda doble, que tiene resistencia más que suficiente.

Esta sería una descripción que me parece adecuada de un "axle-mounted gun" en este contexto


----------



## Consuelo06

Excelente explicación. Muchísimas gracias por su aportación Psicutrinius. Lo que no sabría decir es que si en ese tiempo existían ese tipo de artefactos para disparar, de tal manera que le dispararon al automóvil y lo dejaron convertido en basura.

Richard, Thanks for your help again.


----------



## psicutrinius

La raza humana es lo que es, y por tanto, sí existían, Consuelo.

No apuntaban por laser ni estaban controlados por ordenador, pero los había...


----------



## Consuelo06

Excelente, muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------

